# Will I Fit in Amtrak seats Next to someone ?



## JahnShark (Dec 9, 2019)

ok well im traveling from Raleigh to Tampa in a few weeks ill be going and coming back on train in Coach im a big dude 340lbs will i be able to be comfortable in coach it ill be 15 hours each way , i was gonna buy a plane ticket on my way back but thought to myself if im committing to traveling on train why dont i commit all the way (If i like it ill be traveling around the us in train just because i like trains and looking out the window to see new stuff) But 
back to my question will i be ok how wide are the seats and will i be comfortable? for example having someone seating next to me ?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 9, 2019)

Your Mileage may Vary.

Sitting and sleeping are two different subjects of discussion. While I don’t know your body style, big is not a automatic problem. Sleeping reclined may or may not be a issue for you.

Give a try both ways, the first trip you are not going know all the sounds, motion of a train. So sleep will be hard to do. On the return trip you have a idea and should be able to determine if train travel is something you would like to do more of.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 9, 2019)

Getting on at Raleigh at 9:01 PM (scheduled) might be difficult to find a seat all by yourself. But watch what doors the most passengers are exiting the train from and board there. That car would be the most likely to have multiple double seats open. However, given your destination of Tampa, one of the conductors may try to put you into a specific car. Gently tell him/her that you really need a seat all to yourself, they should understand the situation. Of course, if it's holiday peak travel days, you'll likely find every seat gets filled somewhere along the way.

As coach on LD trains isn't specific-seat reserved, you should be able to choose any seat you desire. As a 230 pound man, when given a choice of seats upon boarding, after quickly realizing there's no double seats available, I think I'm like most people and would choose sitting next to someone skinny, to give me more room.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 9, 2019)

It depends a lot on what YOU call comfortable. 

There is a big difference in a 340 pound man who stands 6'5" and one who stands 5'6" - so, your actual body build will have some impact on how you fit in the seat.

There was a discussion on here a while back about sleeping in coach. Some said it is fine while others said "No Way". Again, it will depend on how YOU view things.

I will offer this. While all the seats are the same size ... a large person would probably be most comfortable in an aisle seat since it allows you to not feel pressed into the window.

I am about 250+ and am 5'8" and I am just fine in a coach seat on Amtrak. If you can sit next to someone skinny, like @bratkinson said, you will seem to have more space. My brother is 6' and about the same weight as me and we can sit next to each other just fine ... although, we only rode from Palatka to Tampa.

Keep in mind, you also have the freedom to get up and walk around and to sit for a while in the cafe car at a table.

I have seen several people on the trains that fill the seat much more than I do and they seemed to be comfortable enough to sleep on the trips I took to NYC from JAX


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 9, 2019)

I’m 5’5” and used to weigh 360 pounds. I carry my weight in my hips and thighs (hourglass shape).

I had no trouble sitting next to anyone in LD coach seats. My hips and legs did not extend past my own seat cushion.

Regional trains were another matter. I had to buy a Business Class seat to avoid touching my seatmate.

A lot depends on your build and comfort level.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 9, 2019)

The Silver Star in definately not a regional train and uses Amfleet II coaches.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 9, 2019)

Qapla said:


> The Silver Star in definately not a regional train and uses Amfleet II coaches.


Yes, I know. 

I provided additional info in case someone who is planning to ride a regional train is curious. Some people find these threads in Google searches.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 9, 2019)

The single level Amfleet II coaches are surprisingly roomy. I have personally measured the distances between the front of one seat cushion and the back side of the seat ahead on almost all current Amtrak equipment. For LD Amfleet II cars, it's 22" from the front of a seat cushion to the back of an upright seat. Compare that to airplane coach seats - 7-8" on a good day? There's also a flip down foot rest on the bottom of the seat ahead as well as a flip up leg rest from under your seat. The combination of the two work out reasonably well for this 6' 0" person. I've been known to recline the empty aisle seat and extend the leg rest to provide a surprisingly comfortable 'bed' for the night. 

Be sure to bring along a small travel blanket or two as well as a couple of inflatable pillows, too!


----------



## JahnShark (Dec 10, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Your Mileage may Vary.
> 
> Sitting and sleeping are two different subjects of discussion. While I don’t know your body style, big is not a automatic problem. Sleeping reclined may or may not be a issue for you.
> 
> Give a try both ways, the first trip you are not going know all the sounds, motion of a train. So sleep will be hard to do. On the return trip you have a idea and should be able to determine if train travel is something you would like to do more of.



ok i get that i might not sleep , everytime i travel on plane is on first class normally the seat is about 20 inches wide i fit no room to spare but i fit, i might not sleep because i like to just see stuff around even if its a night trip i will be looking out the window and try to see stuff so yeah and even if i felt asleep if im able to sleep on a 18 inch seat on a plane and sleep perfectly then i think i can sleep on a coach seat , what i dont like is theres no armrest in the middle and that will feel akward 

but if everyone reads this thanks for the comments and yeah im 5,8 so im mostly big on the shoulder and thigh i kinda look like someone who would play football im basically a square or a roblox looking person (IM Laughing at myself nice )
i honestly hope i am ok I DONT CARE about how comfortable i am mostly because i can just stand up and idk walk to another part of the train and then seat back BUT i do care about the person next to me i dont wanna bother them and specially knowing theres no armrest in the middle makes me nervous....


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 10, 2019)

Have yet to meet the solo traveler that likes the no armrest between the seats.

Give it a try. One size fits most, not all.


----------



## JahnShark (Dec 10, 2019)

Well thanks everyone for the help im just gonna give it a try + im seeing the train ride more as an adventure rather than a way to get to my destination and its also cheaper than flying.
Im 16 so i honestly want to begin traveling around the us as a starting way of getting comfortable with going to different places alone and all ,and also i might meet new people who knows


----------



## Asher (Dec 11, 2019)

I had to vote, Depends on your situation. People of all sizes ride the train. Have a good trip.


----------



## Gary Behling (Dec 11, 2019)

JahnShark said:


> ok well im traveling from Raleigh to Tampa in a few weeks ill be going and coming back on train in Coach im a big dude 340lbs will i be able to be comfortable in coach it ill be 15 hours each way , i was gonna buy a plane ticket on my way back but thought to myself if im committing to traveling on train why dont i commit all the way (If i like it ill be traveling around the us in train just because i like trains and looking out the window to see new stuff) But
> back to my question will i be ok how wide are the seats and will i be comfortable? for example having someone seating next to me ?


A Roomette is only $234 and you get breakfast and lunch included. Why go coach?


----------



## neroden (Dec 13, 2019)

Amtrak long distance coach seats are basically the same size as airline "recliner" first class. Unless the train is full they will probably not force anyone to sit next to you.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 23, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> A Roomette is only $234 and you get breakfast and lunch included. Why go coach?


Because the meals and service are gross these days?


----------



## Qapla (Dec 23, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> A Roomette is only $234 and you get breakfast and lunch included. Why go coach?



The saver fare for coach is $79 and the regular fare for coach is $99

Are the meals worth the extra $$ - I sleep just fine in coach (BTW - the price I saw for a Roomette was $333)


----------

